# Paleo??



## Jaybird21 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey Friends, any of you following a paleo diet? What are your feelings on it? Does it work? How easy is it to follow when you're on shift?


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2013)

It works. You must bring food with you.


----------



## 46Young (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaybird21 said:


> Hey Friends, any of you following a paleo diet? What are your feelings on it? Does it work? How easy is it to follow when you're on shift?



It works very, very well. BP and blood chemistry are WNL. Fat loss is laughably easy. Energy is through the roof. Mental focus and study ability are enhanced. No mid-afternoon drowsiness unless it can be explained by getting up a couple of times the night before. Add extra sweet potato fries to your plan if you need more carbs. I like the chipotle flavored ones.

For shift work, I carry beef jerky, nuts, apples, and a modest amount of dried fruits on the bus. If I'm on the road all day, my go-to meal is broccoli cole slaw, sliced turkey sausage (or kielbasa), Italian dressing, and dry roasted cashews. It keeps very nicely in the cooler, and tastes fine when eaten cold.

A typical breakfast at the firehouse is eggs, turkey bacon, and a bowl of half-defrosted  frozen berries.

The turkey products and the chipotle sweet potato fries have a certain amount of processing, but it's close enough to strict paleo to get the job done.


----------



## TNBelle (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been eating paleo (not as strict as I should be) for about 2 months and I love it! Tons of fresh veggies and fruits. Lean meats. My favorite is steamed veggies and pork tenderloin. I have no problem bringing snacks and meals to work in a lunchbox. I feel so much healthier. I've gotten compliments on my skin and hair. I feel like I have more energy then when I was eating crap and sugar


----------



## Spyro2500 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been eating Paleo for almost 6 months and my body will not let me go back! If I eat bread now it's like taking sleeping tablets as I feel so drowsy! And food tastes so different - am loving the way I can enjoy eating good fresh veggies as much as I used to enjoy eating burgers! My only problem is I am allergic to nuts so am missing that for an easy snack option but its still do-able.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 31, 2013)

All I can see is it works and works well.  there are a lot of fad diets out there but this is different imo.


----------



## Niesje (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been paleo for a good while now and I feel great What I love about it is that you can mess up. I crave some pasta occasionally (I have a weakness for Olive Garden lol) and I eat a small portion with mostly salad and wine and I get a heavy feeling in my stomach and just wanna go take a nap, but it doesn't make me immediately gain weight or make me sick. I can't be on a diet. I love food too much to completely rule out foods that I love. Paleo helped me to make better food decisions and now I just make those foods occasional treats. Even with me cheating here and there, I've gotten into better shape than I was in before I got pregnant with my 10 month old. I haven't just lost the weight, I've gained muscle. I would strongly suggest you pair this diet with primal workout like weight lifting and yoga. I feel amazing now that I've made these changes. On the go, I'll usually eat jerky, fruit leather, sandwiches with sliced bell peppers instead of bread, salad(keep in a thermal lunchbox of course), or even just leftovers from dinner. You do have to cook if you want results. I just cook on a day off and freeze meals to heat up later in the week. It's an all day affair, too. It's good to have a big freezer and a garden on this diet.


----------



## Trailrider (May 20, 2013)

It works. But it's not for lazy or inconsistent people. If you aren't going to take the time to go shopping and cook your food, it's likely not a diet for you. You will also find that you are always hungry. Always pack a lunch. There or many articles on google and you can also try bodybuilding.com it's a very comprehensive resources. Good luck!


----------



## Arete (May 21, 2013)

Started paleo to see if it could help with some autoimmune issues I have.  Others I had read about had success.  So did I.  I have primary sclerosing cholangitis, but the symptoms I had the hardest time with rarely give me any grief now.  I also lost a bunch of weight I put on while at my sickest.  I got to feeling so well, I ended up volunteering as an ambulance driver and am getting more involved and better trained.


----------

